# OK my best diet ever!



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

ok if i cant grow on this then i quit

Meal 1:

50-100g Porridge

150g Tuna in brine

150g 1/2 fat bacon

Tons of salad

Meal 2

200g chicken No Skin

150g Potato or bread or complex carbs

Handfull of nuts

Meal 3

Post workout shake

Meal 4

200g Chicken

150 complex carbs

Veg

Meal 5

150g Tuna in brine

150g 1/2 fat bacon

Tons of salad

Meal 6

200g Steak

cottage cheese

salad

thats got to be at least 300g Protein, wot do u fellows think??


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL......

I think your placing too much stress on yourself and the diets too restrictive,dont plan a diet just eat as and when you feel like you should,dont force feed just learn to listen to your body and refeed especially in a morning(after long fast in bed) and after training when it needs the nutrients the most...forget numbers,they`ll drive you crazy in the end,enjoy your food and improve digestion to the max(pineapple,papaya,digestive enzymes)and you`ll find you can actually grow on less cals than you think...


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Diet looks good dude. Could do with some more protein IMO (I like the 400-500g range myself), but on the whole it's good.

Psychologically though, a diet like you've listed is VERY hard to follow for a significant period of time, but you probably know that. If you have the willpower, you'll kick ass on that though.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

cheers guys, ive been using the body to tell me when to eat but ive only been getting maybe 150-200g of protein when i do that, so this time im going to stuff myself, trial & error and all

thx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

The body can only use so much protein.

If you are getting enough to support lean muscle mass then more is not necessarily better.

If you overfeed then take digestive enzymes as they will help you get more out of your food.

Also, I like a bit more fats in my diet myself. You could change the tuna to salmon and this will accomplish that task but I dont like salmon in the can:eek:

Vince G. says take 4 dozen fertilized eggs, 100 liver tabs and 100 aminos and said the guys were getting results just like steroids.

He swore by this but I dont think I could do that.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

hackskii said:


> The body can only use so much protein.


But nobody really knows how much for sure.

I know I get WAY better results eating 500g of protein than 300g. It's night and day, give it a try


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I cant eat as much as I used to.

I honestly dont think I can eat that much.

On a good day if I was trying I doubt I can get 250 down me.

The only way I could get that much protein down me is if I used powders.

Not only that you need water to go with the protein and not enought water will hinder the breakdown of protein.

So then I would have to hammer more water with the protein and man, I hate feeling full all the time.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

big ive been trying to pm u but my cpu keeps crashing, the shake that u reccomended , when do u think i should take it & should i drop the shake i currently have post workout?

Hacks i agree with what your saying, but i just fancy a change, and see how my body reacts to crap loads ya know, if i dont try it ill never know, ill change a can of tuna to salmon or cod for the fats & extra aminos thx


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> LOL......
> 
> I think your placing too much stress on yourself and the diets too restrictive,dont plan a diet just eat as and when you feel like you should,dont force feed just learn to listen to your body and refeed especially in a morning(after long fast in bed) and after training when it needs the nutrients the most...forget numbers,they`ll drive you crazy in the end,enjoy your food and improve digestion to the max(pineapple,papaya,digestive enzymes)and you`ll find you can actually grow on less cals than you think...


Interesting theory there OSC, usually I see guys/girls just eating as they have a diet shcedule to stick to. Its very, very hard to eat at set time each day especially when your busy or you jus dont feel like eating.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Carnivore said:


> big ive been trying to pm u but my cpu keeps crashing, the shake that u reccomended , when do u think i should take it & should i drop the shake i currently have post workout?


The crashing when doing PMs is a known problem. When you PM, don't do a quote. It's the quoted stuff that causes it to crash. Paul is looking into this.

For the shake... don't drop your PWO shake - that should be around 80g of whey and 60g of dextrose. As for when to have it... whenever your schedule permits. When are the timings of your current meals?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i really dont think high protein is what we need to be concerned with when bulking....its the over all kcals

if someone sacrifices 200g of protein for 200g of carbs or 100g fats, i feel they will get the same results

for some reason i hate the taste of any type of protein (drink or whole food), which has made me eat in just the same way as cookie advised above

i probably eat 2 pieces of fish, 3 chicken breasts, 4 scoops whey and 2 pints of milk a day....and i am growing just fine!

thats no more than 250g protein a day give or take, but with this i eat salads, fruit and rice, but also chips, crisps, chocolate and curry sauce (i could go onj but you get the picture)

Now considering i weigh around 240lbs (roughly 14% bf).....(6% by Gayviers callipers LOL) thats not much protein


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> i really dont think high protein is what we need to be concerned with when bulking....its the over all kcals
> 
> if someone sacrifices 200g of protein for 200g of carbs or 100g fats, i feel they will get the same results
> 
> ...


woo hoo, someone who agrees with me. When bulking its calories that are more important, not just protein. Vindication for me putting all my mates on pig out diets


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Big, i dont really have a timing schedule, its more i eat a meal every 2-3 hours, and make sure ive had all 6 by 12pm, ill just chuck the protein drink in whenever i feel hungry.... or least full up on that diet anyway  cheers

Jimmy, if your going to eat that many cals then surely if u can make most of it up by protein rather than carbs or fats it would be beneficial? i mean at the end of the day ur right when u say overall cals are more important but the more protein in a high cal diet the better id of thought?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> Now considering i weigh around 240lbs (roughly 14% bf).....(6% by Gayviers callipers LOL) thats not much protein


rotflmao


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id say that you should shoot for a target of X number of protein in a days diet.

Then divide that up within the meals.

I still think that the zone type diets in theory sound the most functional.

After all why store large amounts of fat when you can avoid storing fat.

I also dont like the idea of gorging.

In the end you will gain muscle and fat but id try to keep down the bodyfat as much as possible.

Dont shoot for 10 lbs a week as surely that will mostly be fat.

Shoot for something simple like .5-1.0 lbs a week.

Remember 3500 cals equal 1 lb

500 extra cals a day or one extra meal.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> Vince G. says take 4 dozen fertilized eggs, 100 liver tabs and 100 aminos and said the guys were getting results just like steroids.
> 
> He swore by this but I dont think I could do that.


It works but you`ve only given half of the reasons there hacks that vince said...tuttut



> for some reason i hate the taste of any type of protein (drink or whole food), which has made me eat in just the same way as cookie advised above


I actually went off tuna for nearly 2 yrs after using a lot of it to diet on,hence why a lot of bbers tend to feel like chucking up when bulking for awhile or dieting...too much food too often,the body cant cope.....



> The body can only use so much protein.


Too true....

The body will tell you when you have had too much,loss of appitite for it,or need more of it,craving,prob is most just shovel food in aimlessly and shut of the bodies built in responces to this or even just ignore them altogether.

This simply..imo...goes back to being brainwashed into think we need x amounts of cals/protein etc etc etc by mags and supp manufacturers....

I know a guy thats about 6 foot and eats about 2000 cals aday of good clean food and he`s growing he weighs in at the 200+lb area,yes small for his height by some standards but he is very lean and all muscle....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> Jimmy, if your going to eat that many cals then surely if u can make most of it up by protein rather than carbs or fats it would be beneficial? i mean at the end of the day ur right when u say overall cals are more important but the more protein in a high cal diet the better id of thought?


If you want to yes

but the body will use the excess as energy anyway

why eat boring protein when there are many easier to eat carbs and fats out there?


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> It works but you`ve only given half of the reasons there hacks that vince said...tuttut


Well, what are the other half?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

vervefan said:


> Well, what are the other half?


I didnt see the other half.

I just typed what he wrote (Vince Gironda.).

I have the e-book. Its right here.

Gironda Gems.pdf


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I didnt see the other half.
> 
> I just typed what he wrote (Vince Gironda.).
> 
> I have the e-book. Its right here.


Pinched off me...plus a little leason of not only taking in a single source of info as fact but:love: still...... :beer:



> Well, what are the other half?


Buy the books yourself lazy sod,do you want me to do everything for ya?

Lol.....

You should "NEVER" stay on the above regime for more than 4 weeks before having a cleanout ie going veggie to help realkaline the system....


----------

